# Hashimotos but normal thyroid levels



## hashi (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi everyone  I had another question. I was diagnosed with hashimotos around 10 years ago (I was 12-15 then, can remember) but my thyroid levels are always normal. Is this common? When I was first diagnosed I think my levels were a little off because they wanted me to take synthroid. I did for a week but then said I didn't want to anymore (hehe I was a kid) so they tested me again and my thyroid levels were fine. Ever since I have never had to take meds for hashi's. My antibodies have been bad every time they've been tested but that's only ever been 2 or 3 times throughout my life. In currently dealing with lots of crazy symptoms but idk if they're from hashimotos or something else. So my two questions are- is it normal to have hashimotos but to always have normal thyroid levels? Also what are the symptoms of hashimotos? Thanks so much guys.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> So my two questions are- is it normal to have hashimotos but to always have normal thyroid levels?


Could you please post a few lab's with ranges that you have had run.

What medications do you take?


----------



## hashi (Jul 8, 2016)

Here are the labs that I have -

On 10/21/14 t3 was 133 ng (the normal here is 76-181) and t4 was 7.5 (normal 4.5-12)-
On 4/22/15 I dont have t3 but t4 was 1.34 (normal .80-1.80)
and on 04/06/16 t3 was 3.6 (normal range 2.3-4.2) and t4 was 1.4 (normal range .8-1.8)

The only antibody labs I have are from within the last few months. Thyroid peroxidase 179 and Thyroglobulin antibody was 2.5

The only meds/vitamins I take are birth control (for a bleeding disorder- Von willebrand disease), clobetasol which is a corticosteroids for an autoimmune skin condition and then vitamin b12 and d.


----------

